# tarpon bait



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

been seeing a lot of tarpon rolling what type of swim bait should i get, I've been seeing people throw big swim baits at them but i can never figure out what kind they are, any help.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of Big Hammer Swimbaits but I also use the Berkley Powerbait swimbaits and the Tsunamis work well too. The new Spoolteks have gained some popularity too.


----------

